# ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio?



## ey3ball (Jan 2, 2007)

i have a 2004 passat. i want to conect my ipod to my radio. i want to know which option seems better? i can either install something to my oem radio. however i also have my kenwood radio from my previous car which already has aux inputs. i wanted to see which you guys think would be better. by better i mostly mean cheaper and easier. let me know what you guys think.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? (ey3ball)*

it would be easier to install an ipod interface for your stock radio, that way you don't mess with harness adapters and such (remeber there is no ingition lead behind your stock radio, so you must find the ingition power source elsewhere in the dash)
if cost is an issue, I'd suggest the blitzsafe unit
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








it will power/ charge your ipod , and import the audio directly into the back of your radio, all for less than the cost of most FM transmitters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ey3ball (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? ([email protected])*

okay thanks. just to get a fell can you give me the aproxamite cost of installing the aftermarket radio. its a single din replacing a double din


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? (ey3ball)*

here are the minium amount of parts needed:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html









+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








that will install an aftermarket radio, you'll need some type of adapter to import the audio to the aftermarket radio
for a universal application, the Blitsafe UII works well
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------



## ey3ball (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? ([email protected])*

okay thanks. as far as the interface i would just hook up some rca to 3.5mm jack not an ipod interface. thanks though this gives me a better understanding of what both will take. what were you metioning earlier about the power for an aftermarket radio? soes the blitzsafe come with instructions and does it voied my warranty?


----------



## ey3ball (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? ([email protected])*

Will installing the Blitzsafe myself void my warranty?


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? (ey3ball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ey3ball* »_Will installing the Blitzsafe myself void my warranty?

nope, it connects just likw thw factory connector and talks to the factory radio just as if it was a factory changer


----------



## ey3ball (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? (VReihenmotor6)*

okay thanks. can anyone give me some ideas on riuting the cable and mounting the ipod


----------



## ey3ball (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? (VReihenmotor6)*

so can anyone give me any ideas on routing the cable and mounting the ipod?


----------



## ey3ball (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_ (remeber there is no ingition lead behind your stock radio, so you must find the ingition power source elsewhere in the dash) 

sorry its been a while, but if i did install the aftermarket radio what would i do about power?


----------



## dxtac (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? (ey3ball)*

Go to Crutchfield.com and buy a USA SPEC Auxiliary Interface. It costs $70.00 and will solve the iPod connection issue. It installs in literally 20 seconds and uses all the original wiring in your car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? (dxtac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dxtac* »_Go to Crutchfield.com and buy a USA SPEC Auxiliary Interface. It costs $70.00 and will solve the iPod connection issue. It installs in literally 20 seconds and uses all the original wiring in your car.

that sorta works, the usa spec unit is designed to connect to the external CD changer port at the CD changer location,that means a trunk connection, the device will accept 2 audio inputs from 2 separate rca cables
we sell the DF-VW for 64.99
but i'd recomend the blitzsafe m-link for the extra 5 dollars as it will charge your ipod, and use the line out port of the ipod for cleaner sound
Blitzsafe M-link for the 2004 passat


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_here are the minium amount of parts needed:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html









+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








+
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html








that will install an aftermarket radio, you'll need some type of adapter to import the audio to the aftermarket radio
for a universal application, the Blitsafe UII works well
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html









Doesn't just about every aftermarket radio have ipod interface already? So why would you need the Blitzsafe interface? Just buy a radio with ipod connectivity.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ipod through oem radio or install aftermarket radio? (dogger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dogger* »_
Doesn't just about every aftermarket radio have ipod interface already? So why would you need the Blitzsafe interface? Just buy a radio with ipod connectivity.

most do, some don't
but many of our customers choose to control the ipod from its click wheel opposed to the buttons of the radio, thats where the blitzsafe comes in


----------

